# Beautiful Women



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Beautiful Women

Age 3: She looks at herself and sees a Queen. 

Age 8: She looks at herself and sees Cinderella. 

Age 15: She looks at herself and sees an Ugly Sister (Mom, I can't go to school looking like this!) Too short / too tall, too straight / too curly"... but decides she's going out anyway. 

Age 30: She looks at herself and sees "too fat / too thin, too short / too tall, too straight / too curly" ... but decides she doesn't have time to fix it. 

Age 40: She looks at herself and sees "clean" and goes out anyway. 

Age 50: She looks at herself and sees "I am" and goes wherever she wants to go. 

Age 60: She looks at herself and reminds herself of all the people who can't even see themselves in the mirror anymore... then goes out and conquers the world. 

Age 70: She looks at herself and sees wisdom, laughter and Ability... goes out and enjoys life. 

Age 80: Doesn't bother to look….just puts on a purple hat and goes out to have fun with the world.


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)




----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Don't think we don't know what you are up to Homer,trying to get the females to tell you their secrets............... :wink: .

My purple hat hangs on it's hook as we speak


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Just nipping out to buy a purple hat as soon as the shops open as I have reached that category of really not caring anymore, so why wait :lol:


----------

